# eco complete



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Currently using fluval shrimp stratum and that has worked well for growing a carpet of hc. Setting up a new tank but plan to use an inert substrate that won't buffer my water for neo shrimp (aqua soil etc). Considering Eco complete but wondering what everyone's experience is with it for growing hc Cuba?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Both Eco-Complete and ADA Aquasoil will buffer water. They are NOT inert. Eco-Complete is mostly nutrient void where ADA is nutrient dense. Eco Complete is a multi grade substrate that won't typically root HC well (as the fine sediment will settle to the bottom). If you are looking for a inert substrate, I would recommend Flourite Black Sand. It will not grow HC well as HC is a heavy root feeder and you would need to seed the substrate with fertilizer.

JMHO.

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never been able to get HC, Marsilea or Micranthemum to grow in Eco complete, that is with fert and compressed c02. 
And as nice as it looks I have had trouble keeping cories from losing their whiskers on it, except Pygmy which seem to be ok however my groundcovers (Helanthium) likely keep them safely away from it.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Interesting, I'm trying to find a balance between a nice planted tank and a quality inert substrate, like an aqua soul without the buffering. I really like hc Cuba


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Too bad photobucket doesn't allow for 3rd party sharing anymore. I have pictures of my old tanks using ECO complete and planted with carpeting HC. It is doable, but that being said Eco's substrate is gravel like, not soft or sandy and so planting HC can be a bit of a challenge though they will root eventually - just don't keep Corydoras with it.
Stuart is right in pointing out that Eco complete is still a nutrient rich substrate and furthermore in my experience will buffer your water towards slightly alkaline (7.4ish).


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks, I plan to keep Pygmy corys eventually so I guess I will avoid Eco complete.


----------

